# Please ID these frogs for me.



## tatz4ever (Mar 12, 2014)

I hope I have attached pics correctly. I am trying to find out what I have been given to look up setup requirements. Thanks


----------



## tatz4ever (Mar 12, 2014)

Hopefully this is pic of second frog.


----------



## Van Robinson (Feb 13, 2013)

Dendrobates auratus. Maybe Costa Rican or Panamanian. No difference in care.


----------



## tatz4ever (Mar 12, 2014)

Van Robinson said:


> Dendrobates auratus. Maybe Costa Rican or Panamanian. No difference in care.


They are the same type, just different in color? Can you tell what sex they are?


----------



## Halter (Jul 28, 2012)

tatz4ever said:


> They are the same type, just different in color? Can you tell what sex they are?


Hey tatz, I sent you a PM.


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

D. Auratus for sure. One looks Costa Rican green, the other looks like a super blue. The only Auratus morph that varies in color that much would be a turquoise. Our turquoise range from green to blue. Your best bet is to question the person you purchased them from. They should be able to tell you.


----------



## tatz4ever (Mar 12, 2014)

Amphinityfrogs said:


> D. Auratus for sure. One looks Costa Rican green, the other looks like a super blue. The only Auratus morph that varies in color that much would be a turquoise. Our turquoise range from green to blue. Your best bet is to question the person you purchased them from. They should be able to tell you.


Oddly enough, the person that sold them to the person that I bought them from (who knew nothing about them) has contacted me through private message after recognizing the frogs. Small world, huh?


----------



## hamz77 (Mar 17, 2013)

The first one definitely looks like a panamanian not too much of a CR. CR's green is usually a little more darker.


----------

